# hello i'm new here



## yyellowstreet (Jan 2, 2008)

hi everybody i'm new here ... ihave two adorable cat, one is black named dizzy and she's about 9 months old.. still a kitty
i have a gray tabby named mushroom and she's 2 years old. dizzy is a lot bigger than mushroom and mushroom is very petite and i love my cats very much!!!!! and they love me too! i joined this forum b/c i want to be with people who enjoy/love cats just as much as i do. so you'll be seeing me a lot around here. thank you


----------



## yyellowstreet (Jan 2, 2008)

oops! i'm from california


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

They are purr-ty. :wink:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!

Marie and


----------



## xTania (Jan 1, 2008)

welcome!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Welcome! I love the name Dizzy!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Welcome. I always love when new kitties come along. More pictures!!


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Welcome! I love the name Mushroom for a cat! That's too cute.

You'll love it here at the forum.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Hi and Welcome to you and the beautiful kittys


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Your kitties are very cute from your signature!


----------



## yyellowstreet (Jan 2, 2008)

doodlebug said:


> Welcome! I love the name Dizzy!


after the famous jazz singer Dizzy Gillespie  when she is in trouble we say DIZZY GILLESPIE!!!!


----------



## yyellowstreet (Jan 2, 2008)

Heather102180 said:


> Welcome! I love the name Mushroom for a cat! That's too cute.
> 
> You'll love it here at the forum.


We found mushroom on craiglist, the previous family named her mushroom ( don't know why) we loved it and kept the name... and when she is in trouble we call her Portabello MUSHROOM come here right now.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum. I love the name Mushroom too, that is too cute & funny at the same time :lol:


----------



## OakLeafEyes (Jan 11, 2008)

how funny, i eat portabello mushroom 6 dollars burgers w/ my gf all the time! 
:lol: 


yyellowstreet said:


> Heather102180 said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome! I love the name Mushroom for a cat! That's too cute.
> ...


----------

